# Jackson hates the Groomers



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Jackson is almost 1 and just had his 4th groom, which was so bad the groomer had to call me and I had to help calm him while she finished

His 1st groom was fine around 6 months of age

The 2nd he hated and we had to pick him up half finished and bring him back the following day!

3rd time - similar, had to be muzzled 

We have bathed, blowdryed and combed him from his early puppy days and he loved it

It's the scissoring and clipping he hates especially on his back legs

Just looking for some advice on what to do next

Friends have suggested speak to the vet and see what they recommend (calming sedatives?) I really don't want him to be the way he was the other day, it was horrible.

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If he is happy with you brushing, combing and drying at home I would get some scissors and clippers and start to get him used to those at home as well. If you can find a good groomer to then work with for short sessions you may be able to get him back to a groomers but in all honesty I would probably just home groom him.


----------

